# First track laid tonight...



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

After finding out I could attach the electric switch machines after the fact I laid what little track I had. Only 24' and five turnouts, but it's a start.

I wanted to get the approach to the station area in with the crossovers and the curved turnout. I've always wanted a curved turnout somewhere on a layout that was a good visual point. Heading into the station was as good as any and right down in front too.

Concrete ties on the flex track, Code 83. The mountain line will use wood ties.

Only 130 more feet and eight more turnouts to go...


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm impressed by the design of your train table.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. It's three tables joined together.

4x9 with an 8" extension on the west side.
4x7 with a 13" extension perpendicular to the 4x9.
And another 4x7 table attached to the other 4x7 table.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Very realistic. Nice lines. Good decisions so far. Pay it forward!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*So far, so good*

I hand laid a curved turnout once, cut notches in the rails for points to fit in. I liked it so much, I kept that piece of layout when I had to tear it down.

For your turnouts, I would put cork roadbed down where the turnout machines are going to sit (if they will go on top vs under table. Will that platform interfere with the turnout machine location?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

None of the structures are in their permanent locations, but yes, that platform would be in the way of the crossover turnout.

However, those machines are so small I cut make a cutout in the base of the platform and hide the machine.

They are less than half the size of a code 100 machine.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good! You did a nice job laying that track.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's been a long time, but it started coming back to me.

Thanks.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Congrats. Looks very nice. I think I said it before, but great benchwork. Looking forward to watching this develop.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. The benchwork (for me) was the easy part.


----------

